# Rod Racks (what else do you use them For?)



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Since the weather is bad right now...

Firewood
Drinks for parties
Shooting fireworks


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Racks*

I know that Red Horse surely could put a load on his rear rack. Looked like he brought down a 1/2 cord of wood and a forest of poles along with a couple of big coolers. I haven't tried it (yet), but I do have a couple of ROCKET LAUNCHERS on the front of mine.  That could liven up an otherwise boring evening at the beach. 

Bill:


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I was thinking one of those PVC tubes would make a good spud launcher  ! I took all the rod holders off when I got home. I just bolted them on with SS eye bolts for bungee attachments, so they are easy to remove. Now it's gonna haul deer and camping gear till my next surf trip  .


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rod Rack*

Well, mine is not finished yet. I havn't put the rod holders on it yet. I just keep coolers on it when I go to the beach. But at home I haul firewood, dead deer, corn, fertlizer, coolers, whatever I don't want in the bed of my truck or the overflow from my truck bed. I have a dog box that fits inside of it to carry **** dogs.
I have even had people stand in it and go from place to place. 

It made a wonderful platform to fillet that black tip at croakerfest. I even sit my big ass on it at Mulletfest. 

It also makes a wonderful bumper when people bum into the back of my truck at fast food lines or at stop lights. One time at McDonalds a guy was pulling up to the first window to pay and hit me hard in the back rack. I looked back in the rear view mirrow and he looked like a deer in the head lights. He jumped out and ran up to my window like he was someone. I opened the door and got out. His eyes got big and he started appologizing to me. He asked me if I had any damage. I said I doubt it. I just had a little white paint on my carry all. It busted his front bumper and took off a bunch of paint. 

Ya'll have a good Thanksgiving!!!!

Darin


----------

